# Wood in Hutch question



## jusalilcrazyfam (Jan 15, 2014)

We're new to owning rabbits and the kids received a hutch from a family member to get them started but it's glazed pine. I know the debate of the wood is still present but just wanted to verify that glazed = treated and treated = unsafe for their rabbit. Correct?


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 15, 2014)

Treated = no
Cedar = no
Softwoods other than cedar (including pine) = yes if kiln-dried, otherwise no
Hardwoods = safe

I would assume that glazed counts as treated. Is it glazed on the inner parts as well, or just the outside? If the rabbits wouldn't be able to access the glazed portion to chew on it, then it may be ok...

Even if the hutch is unsafe as-is, that doesn't necessarily mean the whole thing has to be tossed - there's the option of modifying the hutch to chew-proof the glazed wood - something like 1/4 or 1/2 inch hardware cloth screwed (with washers if needed) to the walls would keep them from chewing, or you could line the inside with pieces of hardwood plywood (checking now and then to make sure they weren't close to chewing through it).


----------



## jusalilcrazyfam (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response. It's a Trixie sloped roof 2 story hutch deal. She has access to the wood everywhere. I think I'll just keep a close eye on her for a couple more days till I can get her something else. I have C&C and corex from when we had cavies but not enough for her to have room to jump. Hmm Off to plan costs for something better.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 15, 2014)

Imbrium said:


> Treated = no
> Cedar = no
> Softwoods other than cedar (including pine) = yes if kiln-dried, otherwise no
> Hardwoods = safe
> ...




Excuse me for being stupid... are the manufactures of rabbit hutches and houses actually making things for them that is not safe??? 

That is nuts if that is the case... I mean come on.. what are they thinking!!! 

Here is your beautiful new home made totally out of asbestos! Enjoy!!! Sheesh...

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 15, 2014)

Can you get hold of the manufacturer. It would seem pretty stupid to sell a hutch which isn't safe for the bunny.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 15, 2014)

Soory had to go back and look as on the app I can't see previous comments when commenting  was it treated by the family member who gave you the hutch although it looks new. Anyway, if not I'd either ask the shop where bought or manufacturer, I'm sure Trixie have a website.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 15, 2014)

lovelops said:


> Excuse me for being stupid... are the manufactures of rabbit hutches and houses actually making things for them that is not safe???
> 
> That is nuts if that is the case... I mean come on.. what are they thinking!!!
> 
> ...



~ Store-bought indoor cages have an average size of around 40'' x 18'' x 20'' or something when that's ridiculously small for a house rabbit - specifically, they're an ideal size for Syrian hamsters if you cover them with mesh... and store-bought hamster cages are an appropriate size to be a glorified shoe-box, because they're way to small to keep a living creature in.

~ There are a multitude of small animal yogurt drop treats with a picture of a rabbit on them even though rabbits are lactose intolerant and shouldn't have treats that are almost pure sugar.

~ There are countless treats and foods marketed towards bunnies which contain seeds and/or nuts, neither of which should EVER be given to a bunny.

~ You can't walk into a pet store without seeing one or more muesli-style food mixes for rabbits. They're wildly popular because they're more aesthetically appealing to humans. People who don't know any better see all that variety and often make the incorrect assumption that it's a better, healthier food that their rabbit will love. Rabbits DO love muesli mixes, but they're one of the worst things you could possibly feed them.

~ Even rabbit foods with plain pellets can have a fiber content as low as 10% and/or protein as high as 20% when anyone with a clue can tell you that's half as much fiber and nearly twice as much protein as a pellet for pet rabbits should have.

~ Whole kernels of corn are indigestible by bunnies and can cause serious health problems, yet are included in many muesli mixes. Furthermore, corn ranges from unhealthy in a junk-food way to unhealthy in a "could cause potentially fatal health issues" way for pretty much ALL small animals (reasons vary, but bottom line = corn is extremely undesirable)... yet it's an absurdly common food mix ingredient for ALL small animals because it's a dirt cheap filler and a lot of companies care more about their bottom line than the health of your pet.

And the worst part is, I could double the size of that list if I wanted to... and even then, I'd still have missed more than one example of professional negligence and sh*tty business ethics when it comes to products for rabbits/small animals.

Not only would I not put it past a company to make and sell a rabbit hutch that was potentially unsafe for them in some way, but if you tried to convince me that no company would ever do such a thing, I guarantee I could come back with at least half a dozen products to prove you wrong. I wish that weren't true, but if I had to prove it, there is NO doubt in my mind that I could.


----------



## JBun (Jan 15, 2014)

If the wood itself is safe, you could sand the varnish off the parts that the rabbits can chew on, or like Jennifer mentioned, use hardware cloth to cover chewable edges, or you could use corner protectors. 

ETA: Unless a pressure treatment or toxic treatment was used on it, then I wouldn't use it at all.

You could also contact the manufacturer to find out what type of treatment or varnish is used and if it is safe if ingested. Oops, I guess Chris already suggested this


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 15, 2014)

Duh >< I forgot all about the option of sanding!


----------



## jusalilcrazyfam (Jan 15, 2014)

Okay so I got no where calling them. I'll try tomorrow. Apparently mom + phone = 4 kids in crisis + 2 dogs in crisis. 

The house isn't got a shine or anything, which is why it's thrown me off with the term "glazed". But I'm loving all the info, it's helping with deciding on a better course for her indoor hutch.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 19, 2014)

Pretty much every hutch I see including those flat pack type ones are all treated, painted or stained with something, which I simply don't understand. People don't think about rabbit's eating their hutches, glad you did


----------

